# Tone Tubby speakers



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Been playing my Trinity 18 watter the past two nights through my new Tone Tubby 12" alnico.

Wow. The speaker is frikken AMAZING. Played back to back with my cab loaded with G12H-30's and the other with V30's, the single alnico TT blows them away.

And I am glad, because I bought it from Trinity, for $280 US, after tax and shipping and exchange, its a $400 speaker.

I am already thinking of selling my Orange 4x12 with v30's and buying another pair for my 2x12 cabinet.

Damn, what will it sound like when its broken in?? It sounds so full, clear and rich already!

AJC


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

those are expensive...400$ is almost the price of an amp


----------



## CrazyMisfit (Mar 9, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> those are expensive...400$ is almost the price of an amp


+1 Freaking expensive! Plus I have heard mixed reviews on them, maybe its the whole hemp cone thing, who knows? :confused-smiley-010 . I am going to be running an Alnico Blue/G12H 30 Combo once my 18 watt amp build is complete.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> those are expensive...400$ is almost the price of an amp



Yes, they are not inexpensive. I wouldnt buy a $400 amp personally, after playing quite a few over the years IMO a decent amp will set you back closer to $1500 to $2000.

The TT speaker, IMO, sounds wonderfull. If you get a chance to try one out, you should.

They also have a ceramic magnet version that is considerably less expensive, that I will like to try out in the future.

All I wanted to do is share my experience. Like guitars, prices for speakers vary a lot. But also like guitars, the sound and end result also vary a lot.

I havent read a bad review on any TT yet - I'd like a link to some. The only reason I booght one without even trying one out is due to the positive comments from others I have read.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

CrazyMisfit said:


> +1 Freaking expensive! Plus I have heard mixed reviews on them, maybe its the whole hemp cone thing, who knows? :confused-smiley-010 . I am going to be running an Alnico Blue/G12H 30 Combo once my 18 watt amp build is complete.


When I built my 18 watter, I built a 2x12 with G12H 30's. I have been using and gigging that for the past near 5 months. I love the sound of those speakers... but I will say that the TT alnico sounds considerably better again. Seriously.

AJC


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I have been playing with a Tone Tubby in my V for the last two years. Expensive yep...but the best speaker I have ever used.


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

I am sold on Hempcones for Fender style amps. If you want a great great Tone tubby sound, but without the expence, tryba Eminence Cannibis rex. A GREAT underrated speaker, and I am making either a 2x12, but probably a 4X12 cabinet loaded with them!


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Andrew you are so right. The ceramics are amazing but the alnicos are just a little more complex sounding. As for price, the alnico blue/gold are very comperable. However I do find the celestion offereings quite a bit brighter than the tubbies. I usualy use the alnico and ceramic in combination. 

I agree with Andrew that the Ceramic tubby provides a superior tone in some applications that other speakers. The bass is always clear and present....and it just keeps going and it's tight. This is differnt from most celestions I have played. 

I just pulled 2 alnicos out of a blues breaker combo. They also sound excellant in a Deluxe reverb. My Kingsley absolutly LOVES these speakers. Absolutly fincredible. I played one of Trinity's EF86 amps through 2 Alnicos and it was clear, crisp without being harsh. They really responde to tonal changes from the guitar very well. 

Right now I am running a virticle 2x12 with a TT ceramic on top and an alnico on the bottom. Usually I run them with the alnico on top but I am doing this just to see if it sounds different (it does). As I said my kinglsey D30 sounds fincredible though this cab. Better than it did with the scumbags (which were pretty damn good). If you want to get a good taste for less coin I would opt for the TT ceramics which are great for mashall style amps. The magnets are twice the size of the Cannabis Rex. Better bass to. The rex does have a smoother less present top end though.

LB


----------

